# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  ΠΟΜΠΟΣ ΑΜ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡΑΤΟΣ

## mperetas

Καλησπερα στην ομηγυρη....

Ψαχνω καποιο σχεδιο για πομπο ΑΜ γυρω στα 10-20 Watt...Ειδα διαφορα αλλα ουτε κατεληξα καπου αλλα και χαθηκα...
Αν μπορει κανεις να μου προτεινει κατι το οποιο θα ειναι αξιοπιστο θα το εκτιμούσα...

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...!!!

----------


## aris52

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ AM 7 WATT.png

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλημέρα, 

Να υποθέσω για συχνότητα λειτουργίας μέσα στη ραδιοφωνική μπάντα 550 KHz εως 1600 KHz ή πιο ψηλά ;

----------


## mperetas

Aris52 σε ευχαριστω πολυ...
Συγγνωμη παραλειψη μου.Για την παραπανω μπαντα ειναι

----------


## sakisr

Νεκταριε μου εβγαλες τα ματια.Πιο καλα ζωγραφισε το σε ενα χαρτι και τραβα μια φωτο και ανεβασε τη.
Θα με ενδιεφερε και 'μενα ενα καλο σχεδιο 5-10 βαττ.

----------

Nightkeeper (27-03-17)

----------


## mperetas

> Νεκταριε μου εβγαλες τα ματια.Πιο καλα ζωγραφισε το σε ενα χαρτι και τραβα μια φωτο και ανεβασε τη.
> Θα με ενδιεφερε και 'μενα ενα καλο σχεδιο 5-10 βαττ.



Θα συνφωνησω και εγω...Γιατι εχασα λιγο την μπαλα...Δεν εχω και μεγαλη πειρα για να παω προσεγγιστικα για τα εξαρτηματα

----------


## aris52

Θα το φτιαξω με ολες της λεπτομεριες

----------

sakisr (26-03-17)

----------


## mperetas

> Θα το φτιαξω με ολες της λεπτομεριες



Νασαι καλα...

----------


## genesis

Αν θέλεις να φτιάξεις κάτι αρκετά ποιοτικό θα πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις από έναν ταλαντωτή και διαμορφωτή όπως τα παρακάτω.
modulator-1.jpgoscillator-1.JPG
Πρόκειται για σχέδια του Ηρακλή (γνωστός κατασκευαστής ανάμεσα στους μεσαιατζήδες) δοκιμασμένα στην πράξη.
Ακόμη καλύτερα βέβαια θα ήταν να πάρεις ένα PLL ή DDS.

Η τελική βαθμίδα θα μπορούσε να είναι το παρακάτω κύκλωμα.
mw_15W_linear.jpg
Πρόκειται για σχέδιο που έχω κατασκευάσει εγώ και έχει στοιχεία από διάφορα σχέδια που κυκλοφορούν (και του Ηρακλή).
Δίνει άνετα ακόμη και πάνω από 15W carrier.

----------


## mperetas

Genesis σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα κυκλωματα...οσο για το linear για μετεπειτα θα το προσπαθησω και αυτο...
Μια ερωτηση.Οδηγειται απο 15Watt πανω?

----------


## mperetas

Ααααααα απο κεραια τι κανω....;;;

Δεν εχω ξανα ασχοληθει με τα μεσαια...

----------


## genesis

Έχεις χώρο για 45 μέτρα σύρμα?

----------


## mperetas

> Έχεις χώρο για 45 μέτρα σύρμα?



Τι διαμετρο σωληνα και τι διατομη συρμα...?

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## crown

χα χα φιλε Νικο ενοει 45 μετρα για απλωμα...για κεραια λεμε.!

----------


## mperetas

Τελειααααααα......παμε για μπουγαδοσυρμα δηλαδη...

----------


## spyart

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69208
> Πρόκειται για σχέδιο που έχω κατασκευάσει εγώ και έχει στοιχεία από διάφορα σχέδια που κυκλοφορούν (και του Ηρακλή).
> Δίνει άνετα ακόμη και πάνω από 15W carrier.




Ερώτηση :   Τα VK200 κάνουν  για αυτή τη συχνότητα ;

----------


## genesis

Μάλλον όχι.
Σε ένα datasheet που βρήκα δίνει χαρακτηριστικά μέχρι τους 10Mhz.
biakom.com/pdf/wbchokes.pdf 
Απλά είναι καλύτερα από το να μην βάλεις τίποτα.

----------


## spyart

> Μάλλον όχι.
> Σε ένα datasheet που βρήκα δίνει χαρακτηριστικά μέχρι τους 10Mhz.
> biakom.com/pdf/wbchokes.pdf 
> Απλά είναι καλύτερα από το να μην βάλεις τίποτα.



1ο: Οχι .... ΔΕΝ είναι καλύτερα από το τίποτα διότι μπορείς να βάλεις κάποια με την κατάλληλη αυτεπαγωγή....
2ο: Αυτός που το σχεδίασε δεν ήξερε για τα VK200 και έχει σχεδιάσει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα σωστά;

----------


## genesis

1. Αν έχεις κάποια πρόταση για εξάρτημα με αντίστοιχο μέγεθος / κόστος / διαθεσιμότητα, το οποίο θα είναι και καταλληλότερο από το vk200, είναι απολύτως ευπρόσδεκτη! Μέχρι τότε εγώ προτιμώ να βάζω ένα vk200 αντί για...τίποτα.
Σε άλλα αντίστοιχα κυκλώματα για τις ίδιες συχνότητες που απαιτούσαν μεγαλύτερες εντάσεις προτίμησα να τυλίξω σύρμα σε χάντρα φερρίτη για να παίξει τον ρόλο του choke. Απουσία όμως κατάλληλου οργάνου και αυτά είναι λίγο στην τύχη.

2. Το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα είναι σίγουρο ότι επιδέχεται βελτιώσεις ή/και διορθώσεις καθώς σε μεγάλο βαθμό είναι αποτέλεσμα εμπειρικών δοκιμών και όχι θεωρητικής προσέγγισης. Όπως είναι όμως στο σχέδιο το έχω κατασκευάσει εγώ 2 φορές και λειτουργεί σταθερά χωρίς προβλήματα. Αν βλέπεις οτιδήποτε άλλο (πέρα από το vk200 που επισήμανες ήδη).....ελεύθερα!

----------


## mperetas

Για τροφοδοσια να χρησιμοποιησω αυτες τις 3 διαφορετικες που βλεπω ή μπορω να εχω μια τροφοδοσια...αν ναι τι ταση...;

----------


## genesis

Οι δύο πρώτες βαθμίδες και η τάση πόλωσης (μέσω ενός 7812 για να μην ζεσταίνεται το 7805) μπορούν να τροφοδοτηθούν με ένα τροφοδοτικό 18 - 24VDC/1A.
H τελική βαθμίδα καλό θα ήταν να έχει ανεξάρτητη τροφοδοσία.

----------


## aris52

Aν και δεν ειμαι μεσεατζης παρτε να χετε Φωτογραφία0116.jpg

----------


## mperetas

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους....αναμενετε προς υλοποιηση... :Wink:

----------


## aris52

> Aν και δεν ειμαι μεσεατζης παρτε να χετε Φωτογραφία0116.jpg



Μια καινουργια καθαροτερη 20170329_233439.jpg

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Μια καινουργια καθαροτερη 20170329_233439.jpg



"μοναδικό" σχέδιο, με όλες τις διαμορφώσεις διαθέσιμες.

----------


## SV3DVW

Καλημέρα Genesis.  Τι φερριτη βάζεις και τι σύρμα σε  mm

----------


## genesis

Φίλε SV3DVW άργησα λίγο να δώ την ερώτηση....

Για το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τον παρακάτω φερρίτη.
https://www.markidis.gr/el/ilektroni...tdiam205mm-53o
800039510004-500x400.jpg
Το σύρμα είναι της τάξης του 0,7-0,8mm αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## mikemtb

Τελικα το εφτιαξες? 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

